# hotwheels



## deacon_frost (Oct 5, 2010)

anybody here collect em? got a bunch im wanting to sell


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 5, 2010)

Pics? Types? How Old?


----------



## LC (Oct 5, 2010)

Back when I thought a person could collect everything , I bought 270 Hot Wheels and Matchbox cars still in their blister packs dating from the late 70s up through and around 1985 or six . eBayed a few of them a while back , not the best place for hotwheels in my opinion , although I did get some pretty decent money out of a few of them . I still have all the others in a banana box out in the garage . Need to get rid of them before something happens to them . With the economy like it is , I probably could not get half my money back out of them .


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 5, 2010)

Any Real Riders in Blisters ?


----------



## LC (Oct 5, 2010)

I do not even know what a real rider is Rory LOL ! I bought them on a whim . I know very little about hotwheels except that redlines are good , and to this day , I am still questioning why the devil I even bought them . Sold all the redlines on eBay . Like I said they are stacked in a banana box in the garage . I thought I had some of them in a box here in the house somewhere . Just went to look , but did not come up with them .


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 5, 2010)

These.


----------



## LC (Oct 5, 2010)

Okay , I see what you mean Rory , I have not looked at them for quite some time now , but just trying to think on it , I can not say that I remember any of those . What year are the ones you are showing ?


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 5, 2010)

Those are from like around 1983-88 or so.


----------



## LC (Oct 5, 2010)

Well , they are in the time frame of the ones I have , but I can not remember any of them > been thinking about putting mine on craigslist and see if I can get rid of them , that is if I can get the time to mess with them , maybe later this winter .


----------



## deacon_frost (Oct 5, 2010)

hello road dog ive got redlines, blackwalls,few loose real riders, sets, series, limited's, treasure hunts. variations, what you looking for? i have several thousand hotwheels total


----------



## deacon_frost (Oct 5, 2010)

will post some pics later tonite


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 5, 2010)

Right now just looking for white rim Real Riders.


----------



## deacon_frost (Oct 5, 2010)

i think i sold all my real riders but will look for ya heres some redlines


----------



## deacon_frost (Oct 5, 2010)

more


----------



## deacon_frost (Oct 5, 2010)

more the 4th one in the pic is the seven star varation that books 300 to 500 would sell for 100 if interested


----------



## deacon_frost (Oct 5, 2010)

sample of blackwalls


----------



## deacon_frost (Oct 5, 2010)

last one .com bus in baggie books about 100 take decent offer, i have lots more was an avid collector for 15+ years i just pulled a few out of the box to show ya, was also an avid baseball card collector for a long time but i sold everything but my ken griffey jr cards. on the hotwheels i have about 6 or 8 of the biggest storage totes full


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 5, 2010)

I love this place..


----------



## deacon_frost (Oct 5, 2010)

dont get it?????????


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 6, 2010)

I think Charlie's just pointing out the diversity we have here at the forum, two such incongrous items as Caspar Wistar, right alongside Hotwheels cars.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 6, 2010)

Incong........?  Dang Joe, that's one heck of a word. I'll have to look it up.[]

 Those are some good redlines. I sold alot and still have alot. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 6, 2010)

Sold all of my hotwheels (all 60's and 70's era) last year, along with all my transformers and Gobots....and other stuff from my childhood.  Wife said it was time to let them go so we could get some cash.  They have been boxed up since I first moved from Ca, so I guess it was time.


----------



## grime5 (Oct 10, 2010)

i got 1000,s of hotwheels.first editions 4 car sets variations.treasure hunts.i have complete first editions from 95 up till a few years ago.all the four car sets from 95 till a few years back till they added too many to keep up with.all the treasure hunts from 97 up.most of the 96,s and a couple of 95,s.got several limited edition cars.1000,s of basic line cars.maybe 100 blue packs.several vw buses.i think i have right at 5000 of them.but i collect everything.special serial numbers on dollars.wheat penies,old soda bottles 20,000 produce stickers.baseball cards.it goes on and on.i se where someone had there cars in a bananna box. i collect them too got about 5000 banannna boxes .but i sell them them for extra money. later greg


----------



## LC (Oct 10, 2010)

And I thought I was the only one who tried to collect everything ! I finally had to give up a bunch of things as for no place to exhibit anything . My Hotwheels are in a box along with many of my bottles , 120 plus vintage metal lunch boxs , trains , and other things that I still have .


----------



## Ay See Ell (Oct 12, 2010)

HotWheels are my biggest hobby! I didn't think anyone would have them in this forum. Just to let you know I am VERY interested!


----------



## jkski8884 (Oct 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> These.


 
 Kind of funny.. my son has both of those (he's 3) and plays with them all the time. Never knew they were old (er)...He must have boxes full of matchbox/powerwheels. They are his fav... grandma buys bags at yard sales full of them. Maybe I'll have to sort through them and see if there are any valuable ones


----------

